# مشروع مدرسي عن الطاقة الشمسية



## suicid (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الكل يعرف عن السياره اللعبه التي تشحن و تسير بواسطه ريموت
اريد ان احولها لكي تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية مع البقاء على الريموت 
فما هي القطع المطلوبه 
ارجوا المساعده


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

القطع اخي الكريم خلية شمسية تضعها على السيارة ودارة شحن بطارية بواسطة الخلية الشمسية وتوصل الدارة على بطارية السيارة وهكذا تصبح السيارة شمسية فهي تشحن البطارية وعند غياب الشمس تبقى السيارة تعمل لأن الخلية شحنة البطارية وانشاء الله أكون وفقت


----------

